# Calvert scanner



## frequentflier

Hi all. I was out of town for a few days and came home to the scanner not working. Sorry for any inconvenience. 
When I got it booted back up, I am unable to block out utilities, jail, waste management and transportation.


----------



## frequentflier

I figured out how to delete the utilities, etc.


----------



## FireBrand

...


----------



## frequentflier

FireBrand said:


> ...



Crap...guess I locked everything out for you. I can hear it just fine on my end. I will try to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## frequentflier

frequentflier said:


> Crap...guess I locked everything out for you. I can hear it just fine on my end. I will try to figure out how to fix it.



Fixed!


----------



## FireBrand

t-storms and lions and bears, oh my !


----------



## frequentflier

FireBrand said:


> t-storms and lions and bears, oh my !



My apologies..I rebooted once after storms started ...it should be working again now.


----------



## FireBrand

just heard a cop car rushing by and ........... oops


----------



## frequentflier

FireBrand said:


> just heard a cop car rushing by and ........... oops



An idiot hit and knocked down an electric pole and took down a fence with horses enclosed and took off on our road in Lusby...friends are glad their horses didn't get hit, hurt or loose. SMECO service was interrupted for about 6 hours but they did get a new pole up. 
Scanner is up and running again. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## FireBrand

Did a horse hit an electric pole


----------



## frequentflier

FireBrand said:


> Did a horse hit an electric pole



Sorry, dgates80 is trying to figure out what the problem is...and it may be a dying lap top.


----------



## FireBrand

frequentflier said:


> Sorry, dgates80 is trying to figure out what the problem is...and it may be a dying lap top.


...


----------



## frequentflier

So sorry, we were out cutting up a tree in the road and both the internet and electric has been on and off all day.
Currently running on a cell connection and generator.


----------



## frequentflier

Scanner back online after a brief period where the internet was hosed up today. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Sluggo

Hosed again?


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## FireBrand

Fire truck just went onto the island and  no scanner


----------



## frequentflier

Sorry. Fixed.


----------



## Salmon

Is there a direct link? None of ones in other thread seem to work.


----------



## David

frequentflier said:


> An idiot hit and knocked down an electric pole.


It's AMAZING how many people hit power poles around here. Every time the power flickers for a few seconds, I automatically assume that another car hit a power pole. A few summers ago, I heard a large explosion while working outside. Drove out to Route 5 and sure enough, a lone minivan just drove off the road and smacked a power pole and blew up the transformer...middle of a sunny day. Coming home late one Friday night down RT 235 with a friend and came into an area around Mechanicsville where it was blacked out. I told her I bet that some knucklehead hit a power pole. Not more than a few more seconds later and there was a car head on into a power pole on a side road.


----------



## David

Salmon said:


> Is there a direct link? None of ones in other thread seem to work.



If you mean a link to the scanner page: https://somd.com/scanner/


----------

